# Never eat a girls pussy or ass EVER



## gangstalkedLookism (May 15, 2022)

I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself . 

The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts . 

Dont do it, FEET licking is 100% NO GO ZONE . ultimate emasculation and humilation for the male aswell 

Only safe place to lick and suck is the arm pits. take the armpit pill unless you wanna be cucked


----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 15, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EdouardManlet (May 15, 2022)

Could you give some examples of what you've heard then?


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 15, 2022)

Makes sense tbh. It's the actual shit test.


----------



## luljankybo (May 15, 2022)

pussy is whatever but who the fuck out here eating ass


----------



## gangstalkedLookism (May 15, 2022)

EdouardManlet said:


> Could you give some examples of what you've heard then?


girls just get into this like morally superior thing when their together like the guys who do that are described i quote as dirty disgusting pigs , dogs , animals , whipped and moral-less. The way they talk it elevate themselves to superior to you and look at you like a sex slave or like a toy ..


----------



## stevielake (May 15, 2022)

The beefier the twat, the funner it is. I suck on those pussy lips like i'm a baby sucking on a titty.


----------



## gangstalkedLookism (May 15, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> pussy is whatever but who the fuck out here eating ass





stevielake said:


> The beefier the twat, the funner it is. I suck on those pussy lips like i'm a baby sucking on a titty.


eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


----------



## EdouardManlet (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> girls just get into this like morally superior thing when their together like the guys who do that are described i quote as dirty disgusting pigs , dogs , animals , whipped and moral-less. The way they talk it elevate themselves to superior to you and look at you like a sex slave or like a toy ..



Damn you've really heard girls actually say this shit?

Re-evaluating my life right now lmao 😢


----------



## bananabrick (May 15, 2022)

wtf no i want to suck toes and eat ass


----------



## stevielake (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


It's gayer to lick twat than fuck a man.


----------



## Afrikancel (May 15, 2022)

My girl agrees with me that oussies are gross lookin


----------



## Afrikancel (May 15, 2022)

stevielake said:


> It's gayer to lick twat than fuck a man.


raping weak males for dominance is less gay than licking a whores used up vagina for “your pleasure” jfl


----------



## stevielake (May 15, 2022)

Afrikancel said:


> raping weak males for dominance is less gay than licking a whores used up vagina for “your pleasure” jfl


It's 2022, just come out bro. I won't judge you


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (May 15, 2022)

tbh eating a wart infested ass is the best. its hot af


----------



## Biggdink (May 15, 2022)

Giga cope but ok 

Why do they fuck me if I eat their pussy ? Even giga chad @Amnesia likes to eat pussy


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


Absolute bullshit, the foid begged me to lick her pussy out and she sucked my balls and ate my penis in her throat. She is the beta for allowing my dick to almost enter her belly no way in 1k years would she ever think of me as a beta for licking her feet ass or pussy


----------



## Afrikancel (May 15, 2022)

stevielake said:


> It's 2022, just come out bro. I won't judge you


Open those cheeks baby cakes


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


We ain’t in Rome though are we, these are the same people who used to sacrifice one tenth of their men in some barbaric ritual to restore dicilpline called “decimation”.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (May 15, 2022)

I feel like I'm in heaven when a girl is sitting on my face and suffocating me. It's invigorating


----------



## gangstalkedLookism (May 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Giga cope but ok
> 
> Why do they fuck me if I eat their pussy ? Even giga chad @Amnesia likes to eat pussy


no dont get me wrong they will still fuck you just like men fuck girls who are sluts , but they look at you as easy , gross and dont respect . if you dont care about that have fun licking one night stand pussy but atleast never do it with a girlfriend 


stevielake said:


> It's gayer to lick twat than fuck a man.


bro its a metaphor for all of human history until last 50 years sex was all about the mans pleasure ONLY . pussy eating is a brand new thing that came from new age witch dyke feminist shit 



Afrikancel said:


> My girl agrees with me that oussies are gross lookin


they look disgusting i will only ever eat my virgin wifes pussy one day 


bananabrick said:


> wtf no i want to suck toes and eat ass


sucking feet is a death wish socially , you will be known as foot boy by every girl in town, b iches gossip and their gossip speads far and wife 



EdouardManlet said:


> Damn you've really heard girls actually say this shit?
> 
> Re-evaluating my life right now lmao 😢


yes just make biches give you rim jobs and never suck or eat their ass or pussy and they will treat you like a king SRS


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


Cope, if you say this you might as well never kiss a girl, they've definitely had cock in there before, also never hold hands with a girl, they've definitely given some guy a handjob. You know what, Don't even make eye contact with women, they've used those eyes to look at a penis like its a 5 star meal at a hotel


You have a point im not gonna lie, Interacting with women is pretty gay


----------



## Ekil73_YT (May 15, 2022)

honestly its irrelevant if they lose respect for me. its disgusting anyway and its not like id ever get the chance


----------



## BearBoy (May 15, 2022)

@luljankybo Is OP your forum twin?


----------



## luljankybo (May 15, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> @luljankybo Is OP your forum twin?


yessir


----------



## MoggerGaston (May 15, 2022)

Most girls I've dated said they considered it submissive and unattractive behavior when a guy goes down on them. Feetfetish is considered absolutely no-go.


----------



## BoneDensity (May 15, 2022)

Unreal levels of cope in the replies


----------



## alien (May 15, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> pussy is whatever but who the fuck out here eating ass


I have. Like 6 girls. Maybe 7

I did the foot fetish thing once


----------



## EdouardManlet (May 15, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Most girls I've dated said they considered it submissive and unattractive behavior when a guy goes down on them. Feetfetish is considered absolutely no-go.



So what, they let the guy go down on them and then dump them?


----------



## astatine (May 15, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Makes sense tbh. It's the actual shit test.


caged


----------



## astatine (May 15, 2022)

reminder that 8 psl terachad had a foot fetish

@8PSLcel 

but yes I agree I wanna kms every time I remember the times when I ate a girls pussy

cucked shit now that I look back on it

I went 3 hrs to meet a stacylite i fucked in a hotel, she was on her period and didn’t tell me and she wanted me to eat her pussy so bad

I legit forgot but I’m glad I did cuz she gave me a porn star tier blowjob and I creampied her

she got so fucking mad that I didn’t eat her out and tbh I’m mirin my old self now


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1682174
> 
> 
> reminder that 8 psl terachad had a foot fetish
> ...


Raneriez is cute.


----------



## Ekil73_YT (May 15, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Raneriez is cute.


he was an absolute gigichad. mirin his bones so hard


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 15, 2022)

This is why I prefer to eat them whole instead. They can't complain if they're in your belly.


----------



## justadude (May 15, 2022)

i like eating ass tho and honestly in the moment i dont give a single fuck that she will tell her friends about it


----------



## Zer0/∞ (May 15, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Most girls I've dated said they considered it submissive and unattractive behavior when a guy goes down on them. Feetfetish is considered absolutely no-go.


What are their thoughts on footjobs and thighjobs?


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 15, 2022)

Ekil73_YT said:


> he was an absolute gigichad. mirin his bones so hard


This is gay but I wanna sit in his lap while he hugs me.


----------



## Magical Apple (May 15, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


I had a feeling about this tbh.


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 15, 2022)

I'd love eating a ladies ass!


----------



## astatine (May 15, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> I'd love eating a ladies ass!


ur a cuck faggot


----------



## rand anon (May 15, 2022)

never will


----------



## rdsky (May 15, 2022)

this is such coping bullshit and all the virgins in this thread are eating it up cause they have next to no experience so they believe this dumbass

Do you reallly think eating n fingering her pussy is a “submissive act”

I’m legit scratching her, sucking on her thighs squeezing the fuk out of her nipples and spitting in that worthless cunt whore and choking the life from her and marking up my territory as she cums for me over and over while she calles me daddy and master

After the mind blowing orgasms I give her she looks at me likes she’s fucking in love and keep making her cum w my cock anyways

Muhhh submissive act

Muhhh she’ll see u as less

Jesus Christ this forum

Zero experience virgins pathetic

@Scammer look at these low t dogs

More concerned about how they’re perceived (u will subconsciously let her know ur an experiencecel) in the middle of sex than actually just doing wtv THE FUK u want


----------



## rdsky (May 15, 2022)

O “don’t eat her pussy bro”

 “She’s gonna think less of u dude”


----------



## rdsky (May 15, 2022)

Shame on u op


----------



## john2 (May 16, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


No, being made fun of for licking her pussy has to be a cope.

I agree with what you have to say about asses and feet. I can understand how eating a woman's ass or licking her feet can be considered emasculating, humiliating, funny and absolutely gross. But licking and eating out her pussy to make her cum isn't something she'll make fun of you for with her female friends. 

And lol, licking her armpits (most likely odorous) is worse than eating pussy. 
Vaginas are sexual organs. Armpits, feet and arseholes are not sexual organs.


----------



## JOJOcel (May 16, 2022)

Man, eating a young and clean pussy is the best fucking thing ever, tastes so good. Then after all your face is wet you go and kiss her. This thread is full of virgins wtf.


----------



## germanlooks (May 16, 2022)

john2 said:


> No, being made fun of for licking her pussy has to be a cope.
> 
> I agree with what you have to say about asses and feet. I can understand how eating a woman's ass or licking her feet can be considered emasculating, humiliating, funny and absolutely gross. But licking and eating out her pussy to make her cum isn't something she'll make fun of you for with her female friends.
> 
> ...


True.
If anything she will brag about you because she finally found someone who makes her cum


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (May 16, 2022)

Nothing more incel than a nigger who won't suck toes or eat ass literally you are worse than pedocels


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> True.
> If anything she will brag about you because she finally found someone who makes her cum


that's not true, men are meant to be the dominant part. You can't have your naked ass up high in the air while licking her used up cumhole and expect her to not view you as submissive.


----------



## Amnesia (May 16, 2022)

tales from virgin island


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> that's not true, men are meant to be the dominant part. You can't have your naked ass up high in the air while licking her used up cumhole and expect her to not view you as submissive.


internet says if you dont have big dick you need to lick pussy to get foid to orgasm tho


----------



## germanlooks (May 16, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> that's not true, men are meant to be the dominant part. You can't have your naked ass up high in the air while licking her used up cumhole and expect her to not view you as submissive.


If she is your gf/wife you will do it anyways. There is no way around it.

Also she won’t view you as submissive when you dominate her 90% of the time and just occasionally lick her pussy


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 16, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> internet says if you dont have big dick you need to lick pussy to get foid to orgasm tho


true, but you'll still be viewed as submissive, even if you make her orgasm




germanlooks said:


> If she is your gf/wife you will do it anyways. There is no way around it.


i'm not saying I'm not doing it, but it is emasculating and I don't doubt that among each other younger girls talk about pussy lickers the way OP described it


germanlooks said:


> Also she won’t view you as submissive when you dominate her 90% of the time and just occasionally lick her pussy


i couldn't take anyone serious that willingly put his/her tongue up my stinker


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> true, but you'll still be viewed as submissive, even if you make her orgasm
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not saying I'm not doing it, but it is emasculating and I don't doubt that among each other younger girls talk about pussy lickers the way OP described it



but if foid doesnt get orgasm she will leave so kinda lose lose situation?


----------



## germanlooks (May 16, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> I don't doubt that among each other younger girls talk about pussy lickers the way OP described it


I think they only would do that if you can’t satisfy them otherwise and the whole sex isn’t great.
No way that your gf laughs about you licking her pussy in front of her friends. That sounds weird to me


----------



## Gonthar (May 16, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!!


If you don't eat pussy then it's highly unlikely you will get your cock sucked(unless Chad or something)...
I've heard girls talking about getting eaten, and it's something normal to them, if they talk down about their boyfriends it's for other reasons not because they eat pussy.


----------



## MoggerGaston (May 16, 2022)

EdouardManlet said:


> So what, they let the guy go down on them and then dump them?


No they will stop you and show visible disgust.

I've never been stopped when I choked, slapped or strangled a girl. But I've had them get aggrivated and stop me when I tried to go down on them.

Had I pressed on, it would've been rape basically. Rape by being submissive.

I tend to attract submissive girls only because I have low-trust ogre looks.


----------



## Britmaxxer (May 16, 2022)

I ate pussy once. never again.


----------



## traveler (May 16, 2022)




----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 16, 2022)

Gay


----------



## Curry Suicide (May 16, 2022)

rdsky said:


> View attachment 1682248
> 
> O “don’t eat her pussy bro”
> 
> “She’s gonna think less of u dude”


Legit puked irl when i saw that picture and imagine a cuck like you eating and licking her aids infected hole


----------



## Curry Suicide (May 16, 2022)

why the fuck would anyone even eat a girls pussy? what do you gain from it?


----------



## onnysk (May 16, 2022)

op would rather suck cock than lick pussy


----------



## Beastimmung (May 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I think they only would do that if you can’t satisfy them otherwise and the whole sex isn’t great.
> No way that your gf laughs about you licking her pussy in front of her friends. That sounds weird to me


No girl will laugh about this. This whole thread is cope.

JFL at changing your sexual preference only too apeal to girls. That is the true cucked shit. Just do whatever YOU enjoy during sex in a dominant way and don't let her lead the sex JFL. If you enjoy licking pussy do it, if you want too lick her feet, do it, if you like to lick armpits DO IT.

Don't change your fetish you insecure cuck, changing your preference because the girl "Muhh makes fun of you in front of other girl " is truly cucked.

If you are so insecure in your sexual performance that you even consider a girl making fun of you afterwards you aren't dominant at all JFL


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 16, 2022)

They will laugh at you and insult you for eating their ass,not their pussy though


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 16, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> They will laugh at you and insult you for eating their ass,not their pussy though


Never happened to me


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 16, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Never happened to me


My x wife did at the end of our relationship, and I have heard them laugh about it.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 16, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> My x wife did at the end of our relationship, and I have heard them laugh about it.


She laughed with her mate saying you ate her ashoke. Well tbh I made her clean herself before I did the deed so I’m innocent and I will never do it again I thought I’d be with this foid for at least a year but the mmm she left my ass shortly after and it’s over for me been incel ever since haven’t recovered  I’ll go third world maxx and get a wife from there


----------



## itorroella9 (May 16, 2022)

fukkit


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 16, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> She laughed with her mate saying you ate her ashoke. Well tbh I made her clean herself before I did the deed so I’m innocent and I will never do it again I thought I’d be with this foid for at least a year but the mmm she left my ass shortly after and it’s over for me been incel ever since haven’t recovered  I’ll go third world maxx and get a wife from there


No we was in a argument and she said "you ate my ass" ,and I've heard other girls somewhere insult guys over it. But at the time she liked it,and I only did it quickly while eating her pussy I got really into it.


----------



## germanlooks (May 16, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> if you want too lick her feet, do it, if you like to lick armpits DO IT.


That’s a bit too far but agree with the rest


----------



## Deleted member 19376 (May 16, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


Didnt read + i will eat pussy like cake


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 16, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> No we was in a argument and she said "you ate my ass" ,and I've heard other girls somewhere insult guys over it. But at the time she liked it,and I only did it quickly while eating her pussy I got really into it.


I did mine for a few seconds then tried to stick my dick in but failed (fat dick). To belive this bitxh would dare shame for for trying something out what a cunt I’d shame her for sucking my nuts then that what you should do, shame her for eating your nutz


----------



## Beastimmung (May 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> That’s a bit too far but agree with the rest


Chad does it though


----------



## vaninskybird (May 16, 2022)

ion agree with this thread, it all depends on how you do it
let's say she on her back, u doing her missionary and her cute liitle feet (im a pedophile) are on your chest, she is orgasming and then u lick her feet, how is this emasculating? you're above her, u fuck her, u do what you want with her, licking her feet wont suddenly make you less of a man

but i agree that just liking feet is beta and no man should do it unless you p is in her v or a or mouth


----------



## Hipcel (May 16, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


I never understood the pussy eating autismisms. It's a smelly bloody mucus disgusting dumping place for your dick to enter and for stupid little kids to come out.

Not your mouth ffs


----------



## gangstalkedLookism (May 16, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> If you don't eat pussy then it's highly unlikely you will get your cock sucked(unless Chad or something)...
> I've heard girls talking about getting eaten, and it's something normal to them, if they talk down about their boyfriends it's for other reasons not because they eat pussy.


ive never eaten a girll out in my life and gotten head from like 95% of girls ive fucked . i can only remember two that didnt want to give me head and it was cause i was being rude



vaninskybird said:


> ion agree with this thread, it all depends on how you do it
> let's say she on her back, u doing her missionary and her cute liitle feet (im a pedophile) are on your chest, she is orgasming and then u lick her feet, how is this emasculating? you're above her, u fuck her, u do what you want with her, licking her feet wont suddenly make you less of a man
> 
> but i agree that just liking feet is beta and no man should do it unless you p is in her v or a or mouth


this is the only contradicting post i will agree with if you are in the middle of pound town with hot enough girl and her feet are near your mouth you give them a few quick licks (never suck) to stay hard and keep pounding thats ok. im talking full on focus on feet


rdsky said:


> View attachment 1682248
> 
> O “don’t eat her pussy bro”
> 
> “She’s gonna think less of u dude”





rdsky said:


> this is such coping bullshit and all the virgins in this thread are eating it up cause they have next to no experience so they believe this dumbass
> 
> Do you reallly think eating n fingering her pussy is a “submissive act”
> 
> ...


didnt read lol but wtf is that picture dog you bragging about eating out obese ethnic pussy   and you calling us virgins too bragging like licking that disgusting excuse of a hole makes u cooler LMAO its rope time boyo 




RottenSperg said:


> Nothing more incel than a nigger who won't suck toes or eat ass literally you are worse than pedocels





Amnesia said:


> tales from virgin island


desperate , no foresight or shame



JOJOcel said:


> Man, eating a young and clean pussy is the best fucking thing ever, tastes so good. Then after all your face is wet you go and kiss her. This thread is full of virgins wtf.


that sounds so gross having her disgusting pussy juices on my face and mouth , thats why i always shove my dick in her mouth inbetween switching positions to humilate her and make her taste her juices and my juices , imagine you being the submissive one tasting the nasty sex slop LOL 



Beastimmung said:


> Chad does it though
> View attachment 1683172


 arms pits taste really really good if shaved and smell extremly sexy and its a spot that will help her orgasm . Probably will be her first time getting them licked too and youll give her new fetish and she wont talk down on you its GOAT spot all around with ears coming in first place


----------



## andy9432 (May 16, 2022)

It is submissive. Girls dont like this behaviour. They like rough sex. to drag their hair, spit on them, etc. Ive had sex and got ghosted afterwards, afterwards i heard from her friends that i was too "romantic"


----------



## onnysk (May 16, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> My x wife did at the end of our relationship, and I have heard them laugh about it.


They only laugh cuz they know she cheated and let some dude cum on her ass


----------



## Constantin Denis (May 16, 2022)

Imagine not wanting to eat jb pussy


----------



## fucclife (May 16, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Man, eating a young and clean pussy is the best fucking thing ever, tastes so good. Then after all your face is wet you go and kiss her. This thread is full of virgins wtf.


true ngl i ate out a skinny blonde 15 yer old when i was in highschool and she had the best pussi ever it was prety dope


----------



## chawaje (May 23, 2022)

id lick everything ab her if she was a hqnp virgin


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (May 30, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


Barebacking another man is the ultimate expression of sexual dominance.

A man eating a woman's pussy or ass is the ultimate form of sexual submission. It's honestly worse than sucking a dick because when you suck a dick, you're being submissive to another man (which is one thing), but eating pussy you are a man being submissive to a WOMAN. The only thing in the universe that could possibly be more sexually submissive would be if you were bottoming for her Tyrone sidepiece.


----------



## Magical Apple (May 30, 2022)

rdsky said:


> this is such coping bullshit and all the virgins in this thread are eating it up cause they have next to no experience so they believe this dumbass
> 
> Do you reallly think eating n fingering her pussy is a “submissive act”
> 
> ...


you arent doing shit


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 30, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1682174
> 
> 
> reminder that 8 psl terachad had a foot fetish
> ...


Tales from Lego city


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 30, 2022)

rdsky said:


> this is such coping bullshit and all the virgins in this thread are eating it up cause they have next to no experience so they believe this dumbass
> 
> Do you reallly think eating n fingering her pussy is a “submissive act”
> 
> ...


I didn’t think I would ever see such an amount of coping at once xD


----------



## astatine (May 30, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Tales from Lego city


I got a video of us in the hotel before I creampied that tiny slut


----------



## 2d v2 (May 30, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> eating pussy is humiliating as fuck unless shes a virgin or your wife . you eating from a place dicks have been before! In ancient rome it was considered gayer to eat pussy then to straight up bareback another dude


----------



## ghulface080 (May 31, 2022)

gangstalkedLookism said:


> I have heard how girls talk in private with each other about guys who eat pussy and ass. They talk down on you like your some disgusting bottom feeder beta boy that can be used for beta bux , cheated on and they will not respect you and cheat on you if you eat their pussy or ass!!! They will shit test you (lol) and question your masculinity and think you dont respect yourself .
> 
> The way girls talk in private about guys who eat pussy and ass is how guys talk in private about sluts .
> 
> ...


im high rn and this mde me laugh niggaaa i wanna smell girls socks tho like
schoolgirls my age stinky dirty sock sniffinhg


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Im sorry bro my high t doesnt allow me to resist a females juicy pussy


----------

